# ماهي القواعد اللتي يجب مراعاتها اثناء تركيب مواسير ( بايبات ) المياه المدفونه



## toktok66 (5 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء تحيه طيبه وبعد .....

برجاء الافاده من الاعضاء الموقرين ذوو الخبره 

ماهي القواعد اللتي يجب مراعاتها اثناء تركيب مواسير ( بايبات ) pvc او upvc المياه المدفونه واللتي تكون اقطارها بحد اقصى 3 بوصه 

ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## متفاعلة كيميائية (5 مايو 2013)

موفق باذن الله


----------



## fayek9 (6 مايو 2013)

عليكم السلام .... فى المرفقات
من أول part -3


----------



## fayek9 (6 مايو 2013)

والشابتر كامل الخاص ب buried piping من المرجع العملاق facility piping system habdbook للاستذاده و حساب كل loads لكل اقطار المواسير سواء rigid أو flex


----------



## fayek9 (6 مايو 2013)

وفى حالة استخدامك pvc أو Cpvc فى اغراض مياه الحريق تحت الارض يمكنك الرجوع للجزء الخاص ب underground piping فى NFPA24


----------



## fayek9 (6 مايو 2013)

ودى مواصفات الفرشة تحت المواسير البلاستكية سواء PE أو PVC :
Pipe Embedment
The embedment material should be a coarse grained soil, such as gravel or sand, or a
coarse grained soil containing fines, such as a salty sand or clayey sand. The particle
size should not exceed one-half inch for 2 to 4-inch pipe, three-quarter inch for 6
to 8-inch pipe and one inch for all other sizes. Where the embedment is angular,
crushed stone may be placed around the pipe by dumping and slicing with a shovel.
Where the embedment is naturally occurring gravels, sands and mixtures with
fines, the embedment should be placed in lifts, not exceeding 6 inches in thickness,
and then tamped. Tamping should be accomplished by using a mechanical tamper.
Compact to at least 85 percent Standard Proctor density as defined in ASTM D698,
Standard Test Methods for Laboratory Compaction Characteristics of Soil Using
Standard Effort, (12 400 ft-lbf/ft3 (600 kN-m/m3)).” Under streets and roads, increase

compaction to 95 percent Standard Proctor density.​


----------



## toktok66 (6 مايو 2013)

اشكرك اخي المهندس الفاضل *fayek9 

ولكن من خلال اطلاعي على احد المراجع وجدت شكل وارشاد عجيب غريب لعمليه فرد المواسير داخل الترنش (laying pipes ) ومفاد هذا الارشاد انه يجب ان تكون المواسير ذات الاقطار الصغيره وحتى 2.5 بوصه واللتي تكون طريقه التوصيل بين المواسير هي باللحام ( اللصق ) يجب ان يتم فردها بشكل يشبه الثعبان ( الافعى ) وذلك لمنح المواسير السماحيه لعمليه التمدد والانكماش ومن خلال البحث على النت وجدت بعض المواصفات للصانعين تنص على ذلك فهل مر على اي عضو مثل هذا الكلام وان كان لدى اي اخ كريم مرجع ينص على هذا الشرط فأكون شاكر له ان تكرم ورفعه على المنتدى 
**Check that plastic pipe is snaked in trenches
to allow for expansion and contraction
*


----------



## fayek9 (6 مايو 2013)

ايوه فهمتك.....pipe snacking مر على الموضوع اثناء عملى فى تمديدات المياه الساخنه لاحد الفنادق من مواسير CPVC لان المواسير البلاستيك عموما تتأثر بالحرارة سواء ambient أو نتيجة الماءع داخلها اكتر من metal pipes .
المهم اثناء العمل بنعمل ال trench أوسع أو ن snake pipe عشان ندى فرصة لل thermal movement 
المرجع فى هذا الموضوع : plastic piping systems الجزء الخاص ب trench design للأسف المرجع مش عندى soft كان عندى هارد  . أنظر المرفقات 
واذكر انى سألت احد موردى المواسير عن هذا الموضوع واكده لى ولكن فى انواع معينة من اللحامات cement solvent لان فى انواع تانية بيعمل حساب التمدد والانكماش بطرق اخرى وفى اماكن اخرى زى الجاسكت أو الفلانشج.
وال snacking للمواسير المدفونة فى trenches . والبديل عنها فى المواسير الظاهرة above ground هو استخدام expansion joints وقد استخدمتها من قبل فى احد الفنادق فى شبكة chilled water وكانت كل مواسير chilled water من البولى بروبلين ووضعنا فى الشبكة expansion joints لتمتص expansion & contraction
ودى المعلومات الحاضره فى دماغى دلوقتى واعتذر عن الاطالة


----------



## toktok66 (6 مايو 2013)

اشكرك اخي الكريم وارجو كتابه اسم الكود بشكل كامل وسوف احضره سوفت باذن الله - بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 مايو 2013)

جزاكما الله خيرا مهندس فايق و مهندس توكتوك 
فتحتم موضوعا جميلا و يحتاجه الجميع و نرجو من الزملاء الذين لديهم معلومات مدونة من خلال خبرتهم أو تعليمات الصانعين أن يتكرموا بها لنفع الجميع
و أعتذر أني صححت كلمة وردت في النص و استبدلت الفونط لتيسير القراءة دون إذن


----------



## fayek9 (6 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> اشكرك اخي الكريم وارجو كتابه اسم الكود بشكل كامل وسوف احضره سوفت باذن الله - بارك الله فيك



*Plastic Piping Systems book*

Author AVID CHASIS
وهذا لينك من GOOGLE BOOKS عشان تشوف PREVIEW للكتاب "غير كامل"
http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=rZl6rYd89qoC&printsec=frontcover&hl=ar#v=onepage&q&f=false

وقد استفدت ايضا من الجزء الخاص ب INSULATION OF PLASTICS .


----------



## toktok66 (7 مايو 2013)

جزيل الشكر لك يا اخي الكريم - ولكني اريد كود - فبالفعل عندي كتب ومراجع تنص على ذلك والمشكله اثباتها من كووود


----------



## ramyacademy (7 مايو 2013)

جزي الله خيرا السائل و المجيب , نفع الله بكم


----------



## mohamed mech (9 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> جزيل الشكر لك يا اخي الكريم - ولكني اريد كود - فبالفعل عندي كتب ومراجع تنص على ذلك والمشكله اثباتها من كووود



راجع البند 2.4.3

صفحة 362​


----------



## toktok66 (9 مايو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> راجع البند 2.4.3
> 
> صفحة 362​



بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامدرسه
ارفع لك القبعه واشكرك من كل قلبي على استجابتك


----------



## mohamed mech (9 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك
> يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامدرسه
> ارفع لك القبعه واشكرك من كل قلبي على استجابتك


كالعادة لم اكن أعلم اين هى و لا فى اى كود قبل ان اقراء موضوعك هذا و أبدء البحث
و شاء الله انها تتستر معايا و ألاقيها فى اليونيفورم كود​


----------



## fayek9 (9 مايو 2013)

ألف شكر مهندس محمد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## toktok66 (9 مايو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> كالعادة لم اكن أعلم اين هى و لا فى اى كود قبل ان اقراء موضوعك هذا و أبدء البحث
> و شاء الله انها تتستر معايا و ألاقيها فى اليونيفورم كود​



كلنا هذا الرجل ويميزك عنا تلقائيتك وبساطتك في الاعتراف بكل سهوله انت روعه


----------



## haithamslem (11 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على طرح هذه النقطة ممكن تفيدك صفحة 262 و263 من كتاب ASPE-Plumbing 2004 volume1 كنت أود إرفاقها لكن في مشكلة ,لم أستطع إرفاقها


----------



## mohamed mech (11 مايو 2013)

haithamslem قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على طرح هذه النقطة ممكن تفيدك صفحة 262 و263 من كتاب ASPE-Plumbing 2004 volume1 كنت أود إرفاقها لكن في مشكلة ,لم أستطع إرفاقها


السلام عليكم
اقترح عليك اعمل لها برنت سكرين و ضعها فى ملف وورد و اضغطه و ارفع فى المرفقات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 مايو 2013)

يا مهندس محمد طول عمرك كريم 
ما تريحنا و ترفع الكتاب اذا أمكن و لك بكل حرف دعاء خير 
عشم بقي ، تقول إيه ؟؟؟


----------



## haithamslem (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباش مهندس محمد 
أنا ظلمت جهازي والنت الموجود عندي والمشكلة كانت في أنا, لأني كنت برفق بطريقة خاطئة

مرفق الملف الذي ذكرته سابقا , ولكن أريد أن أصحح أن المرفق من volume 4 وليس volume1


----------



## asd_zxc (12 مايو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> كالعادة لم اكن أعلم اين هى و لا فى اى كود قبل ان اقراء موضوعك هذا و أبدء البحث
> و شاء الله انها تتستر معايا و ألاقيها فى اليونيفورم كود​





طيب ممكن سؤال يا هندسة : هى طريقة التعبان دى بنطبقها على اى نظام (forced or gravity system) .اقصد حركة الfluid جوه المواسير دى؟؟؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## toktok66 (12 مايو 2013)

asd_zxc قال:


> طيب ممكن سؤال يا هندسة : هى طريقة التعبان دى بنطبقها على اى نظام (forced or gravity system) .اقصد حركة الfluid جوه المواسير دى؟؟؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


الطريقه هذه لمواسير المياه اخي الكريم وليست للصرف


----------



## toktok66 (12 مايو 2013)

السؤال بأه اللي خطر على بالي حالا وياريت حد يرد عليه فيه طيب يا شباب هو احنا لو عملنا الكلام ده هنعمل thrust block ولا خلاص كل سنه وانا وانتم طيبيين؟ !!!

هروح ادور عليها ولو عرفت حاجه هقولوكم- ولو حد عارف يقول ( الكلام بيجييب بعضه) !


----------



## mohamed mech (12 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> السؤال بأه اللي خطر على بالي حالا وياريت حد يرد عليه فيه طيب يا شباب هو احنا لو عملنا الكلام ده هنعمل thrust block ولا خلاص كل سنه وانا وانتم طيبيين؟ !!!
> 
> هروح ادور عليها ولو عرفت حاجه هقولوكم- ولو حد عارف يقول ( الكلام بيجييب بعضه) !



أعتقد ان هذه نقرة و هذه نقرة اخرى
لان السبب فى استخدام كلا منهما مختلف
لذا لا يغنى احدهم عن الاخر
لماذا
لان طريقة الثعبان المنحنى تستخدم للمواسير الطويلة للسماح بالتمدد و الانكماش
اما بلوكات رد الفعل فهى لمواجهة المومينتم الناتج من سرعة حركة المائع عند ضغط معين نتيجة تغيير اتجاه التدفق
لذا يلزم كلا منهما
و لا يغنى احدهما عن الاخر
و الله اعلم


----------



## fayek9 (13 مايو 2013)

وانا اؤيد رأى مهندس محمد ميك تماما


----------



## toktok66 (13 مايو 2013)

بصراحه مقتنع بكلامك
ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن بعد ماراجعت نفس الكود اللي حضرتك ارفقته ( مهندس محمد ) وجدت انه تكلم عن الوصلات عن طريق الجوان فيما يخص ال thrust block ولم يتكلم اطلاقا عن الوصلات اللحام وبمراجعه بعض الكتب المتخصصه وجدت انه كتبها صريحه انه من الممكن ان نستعمل بلوكات رد الفعل وهذا يختلف بتاثير عده عوامل منها طبيعه التربه و ومقدار الضغط داخل المواسير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 مايو 2013)

حوار بناء و هادئ ومثمر و شفاف و مختصر مفيد 
باتمني ييجي اليوم و نقول : مرجعي هو ملتقي المهندسين العرب المشاركة رقم ... بتاريخ ..... مأخوذة عن ........ 
جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم من العلم و الخبرة ما ينفعكم و ينفعنا به


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2013)

حوار بناء و هادئ ومثمر و شفاف و مختصر مفيد 
باتمني ييجي اليوم و نقول : مرجعي هو ملتقي المهندسين العرب المشاركة رقم ... بتاريخ ..... مأخوذة عن ........ 
جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم من العلم و الخبرة ما ينفعكم و ينفعنا به​​


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2013)

اسجل حضور لمتابعه الحوار فى وقت لاحق


----------



## عاطف 58 (15 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير - مجموعه محترمه جداً من مهندسين مشاركين علي علم وخلق يابختنا وفخرنا بكم والله .


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزيتم خيرا ان شاء الله


----------

